# Weedeater motor bike



## sirwalter (Aug 20, 2006)

NEW THREAD from (Bump Start)

I took my bike for a shake down and endurance run yesterday.
All went well.
I didn't get clocked however, ( where's the cops when you want one).

The trip from my house to town, through town and back up the lake road, ( a circle) is about 10 miles.
I made it to the beach which is about 6 miles, on a tank of fuel.
The tank is one pint.
So if my arithmatic serves me right that computes to about 48 mpg. ( 8 pints X 6 miles)
For yous who wasn't reading the other thread, (Bump Start) I put an old Weedeated 1700 motor on a bicycle. ( See my clips in the old thread)

So, if I was to ride from here, Michigan, to say California, I would need a 55 gallon drum for a gas tank...!
Hum...! how am I going to mount that...!


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

LOL! 
i have a '82 Suzuki FA50 Shuttle that i ride to work and it gets 75-80 mpg. It has a 50cc engine and tops out at about 31mph on the flat.


----------



## sirwalter (Aug 20, 2006)

Wonder why that 1700 Weedeater only gets 48...!


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

Weight vs HP


----------



## sirwalter (Aug 20, 2006)

Peppy, are you saying I'm too fat...!
And my motor is too small...!


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

umm... no comment sir  

It pyhsics I tell ya! :tongue:


----------



## sirwalter (Aug 20, 2006)

Easy for you to say...!
Tell that to my bike...!


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

LOL. well it's true that I am just a little kid :lol: seriously I'm only 5' 6" and 130lbs


----------



## sirwalter (Aug 20, 2006)

Why you little squirt...!


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

well at least i'm mostly muscle :lol:


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

Well I'm glad you finally got all the bugs worked out. I use to be heavy into RC and when they came out with turbines, that gave me an idea. Bad part was that turbines were expensive. I was hoping to be the first but unfortunatey someone beat me to it bike This is the company that makes them. If I had money to blow, I would have done it already :tongue: 
http://www.sitewavesstores.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=JetCat&Category_Code=TURB


----------



## sirwalter (Aug 20, 2006)

Peppy:
very interesting...!
That's getting deep.
I flew R/C for a long time and have been out of it for a long time, but just a couple years ago, I got into R/C airboats and am having a lot of fun building and running them.


----------

